
Google's 'superhuman' DeepMind AI claims chess crown - sethbannon
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-42251535
======
merricksb
Earlier submission with active discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15869083](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15869083)

